# Bespoke exhaust needed for my Mitsuibish van



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2016)

hi guys...   I need your advice yet again please....... 

 I took the van in for a 'dangly exhaust' and hoped it would be just the bracket which had fallen off.   My local garage (who as I'm sure many here recall finally did me proud with the timing belt saga, and  have treated me like gold ever since),  found that it was not just the bracket, but the whole exhaust which needs replacement.  It has already been welded once and cannot now be re welded.  Despite several hours of research they cannot source the full system for a motor home and have tried many many places.   They have sourced exhausts for the same year  Mitsubishi van  but cannot get an exhaust for the camper which is slightly different.  

So they tell me that I need to get someone to make a new system for me.  I will need to take it to a different company's workshop for them to see it and measure it.

My van was built in Japan in  1993 based on a 2.5 Mitsubishi diesel truck with a german habitation box and was imported into UK in 2014. 

They have given me the name of 'Performance 3000' in Yeovil.  The reviews on googling are 50%  "fab garage"  and  50%  "rubbish garage."    Mmmmmm 

Has anyone used them, can anyone advise what they think of/know about this company ?

Or does anyone know any other bespoke part-builders in the south west who they can reccommend ...   many thanks


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 1, 2016)

I think you will find that the front parts such as the downpipe, middle box and cat if fitted are standard for that chassis series, pickups, vans and chassis-cabs, just the rear end pipes and rear silencer if fitted may be different.

I'd start with the van exhaust and go from there, it may need a rear end making up, but hugely cheaper than getting a special made.

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 1, 2016)

Collette have a look here 
stainless steel exhausts in somerset - Bing

Alf


----------



## Asterix (Feb 1, 2016)

listerdiesel said:


> I think you will find that the front parts such as the downpipe, middle box and cat if fitted are standard for that chassis series, pickups, vans and chassis-cabs, just the rear end pipes and rear silencer if fitted may be different.
> 
> I'd start with the van exhaust and go from there, it may need a rear end making up, but hugely cheaper than getting a special made.
> 
> Peter




I just had a similar situation,I needed one of the two mufflers replaced,but  couldn't find one in the UK,I think it was about £40 posted from Germany,but the entire exhaust was £90 delivered to the UK,needed slight mod but the local garage sorted it,and fitted it all for £60,absolute bargain IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have had a bespoke stainless steel exhaust fitted a couple of years ago.A few factors influenced my decision-

a/I intend to keep the truck as long as we can continue motorhoming

b/I wanted to re route the exhaust to exit higher and further to the rear.

c/There is a lifetime guarantee to the original purchaser.

I had it done by a garage in Leeds which is too far away from you.They did an excellent job,it's not a cheap option at £360 fitted but I am pleased with it.You can always get an exhaust custom made if it's not possible to get a replacement off the shelf but it will cost you.


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 1, 2016)

They're just down the road from where I live, pop in for a coffee if you go there  Sorry but I know nothing about them though.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Collette 

Longlife do a range of imports exhausts

Longlife Custom Built Stainless Steel Exhausts for all imported cars

Cost nothing to ask?


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2016)

thanks everyone  I have emailed all the contacts you have put up for me.....

one in taunton and one in Bristol and one in Bath 

my main issue I think is going to be the model number of the van as there seems to be little concensus as to what it is.... ....   my local excellent garage have used all the numbers they can find in the van and the paper work.....  -  chassis number,  vin no,   registration, etc and have still not located the exactly identical parts    so I think I will have to drive it to where ever I choose and get a visual inspection done prior to them ordering/making  parts or fitting...


----------



## Tbear (Feb 1, 2016)

I was told by a couple of companies that I needed a custom exhaust for mine. I think that was rubbish. It was the mounting that where specialist not the pipe. However the local mechanic got a standard pipe and just customised it. Told me it was normally a simple job. You may find someone local who thinks the same if you ask around. It has lasted a while.

Richard


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2016)

Tbear said:


> I was told by a couple of companies that I needed a custom exhaust for mine. I think that was rubbish. It was the mounting that where specialist not the pipe. However the local mechanic got a standard pipe and just *customised* it. Told me it was normally a simple job. You may find someone local who thinks the same if you ask around. It has lasted a while.
> 
> Richard



Thank you  Richard  -  This is my local garage - Evercreech Motors - who now know my van very well. Since the timing belts saga, Tony, the boss, has done several bespoke jiggling about and welding jobs, making  bespoke brackets  etc  to make things work. If he thought he could have customised it he would have done that...   but I will ask him tomorrow about customising a Truck exhaust by adding on a bespoke section for a new tail pipe as suggested earlier....


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 1, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> Thank you  Richard  -  This is my local garage - Evercreech Motors - who now know my van very well. Since the timing belts saga, Tony, the boss, has done several bespoke jiggling about and welding jobs, making  bespoke brackets  etc  to make things work. If he thought he could have customised it he would have done that...   but I will ask him tomorrow about customising a Truck exhaust by adding on a bespoke section for a new tail pipe as suggested earlier....



I bought my first car from them, a Ford Cortina . 

As has been said, if the garage has a decent welder on board then they will be able to make an exhaust to fit.


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 1, 2016)

Delicious, bosal do an exhaust catalogue that your garage should get from there suppliers, 
This will have picture of different pipes, silencers, and manifold fittings these also
include different diameter and angles bends and straight pieces. Andy


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 1, 2016)

Have a look at these Collette.

Bosal International

Or you could try inputting your vehicle into this if I have put the wrong one in?

Search by Car Type


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Have a look at these Collette.
> 
> Bosal International
> 
> ...




Thanks for the Bosal/what car  links guys....  I have tried these links and cannot get the definitive answers  because  I don't have the accurate info about my model number etc  I think I will have to take it somewhere for the fitters to measure and then let them do the  ordering..   and if itd their order and they get it wrong I don't have to pay for it....

another wee challenge   !!!!!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 1, 2016)

runnach said:


> I would have welded it for you Coll, coz I'm brilliant at welding :bow:



thank you for the kind thought  Runnach..  that was  most kind...   shame you are at the opposite end of the country.....

I will carry on researching this on Wednesday and let everyone know how I get on........


----------



## davengf (Feb 2, 2016)

Give SVS Motor Services. a call on 01202821222

They are based at Woolsbridge Ind Estate, Three Legged Cross, Nr Ringwood, BH21 6SU.

 Very helpful & experienced at the more obscure vehicles.

They have done a lot of work on my Delica in the past.

One of the mechanics Mark has owned L300 Delicas for years.

Also you may find some information on the Mitsubishi Delica Owners Club website -  

Good Luck.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 2, 2016)

thank you dave...   that's useful to know -  I have looked on delica owners forum and cannot find a model like mine.  -  but I will one day  !!!   I think the body work at the back of the hab box overhangs the rear axle by quite a long way past the truck base, so I think i need  a longer exhaust system.....  

my local garage would make/ fit an end extension pipe to any  full system I could source,    but  ...   no one really knows the model number of the vehicle and if I order spare parts and they are wrong  they are not on sale or return.... and I stand to lose a chunk of money

I suspect, after talking to a few folks and following up leads from here, that if I buy a brand new stainless steel system made that will be the lest risky and the easiest and will last as long as the van with a guarantee.... 

the challenge is finding a good local one...  I still have more leads to follow up tomorrow.....

its a bit of a challenge my van  !!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 3, 2016)

THANK YOU FOR THAT  lateral thinking idea David ....   its  an interesting thought..   I do i have 2  storage lockers which hang down on the underside of the van on one side -  but your idea is certainly worth discussing with whoever I employ to do the work. 

First approximate quote this morning came back at   £555 maximum.....    a bit more than I had expected....

Another quote came in at £350-420    -   but  an additional  £300 if I have a catalytic converter - I am waiting for my garage to get back to me to tell me if it has  -   ouch !!


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 4, 2016)

hi all...   I took the van for inspection and looked underneath it and saw that the system has already been welded in 2 different places and needs complete replacement.  David   its not feasible to re route it for a side exit because of storage boxes being in the way.  I have booked it in for Tuesday for a full replacement bespoke stainless steel system.  Its a lot of money but I am going to keep the van for a long time and I think its worth it. 

It was interesting talking to different garages -  some tried to pull the wool over my eyes I think, but, having the advice from here allowed me to ask pertinent questions and at least *look* intelligent about van-type things !!  

many thanks for all the suggestions and help.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 4, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> hi all...   I took the van for inspection and looked underneath it and saw that the system has already been welded in 2 different places and needs complete replacement.  David   its not feasible to re route it for a side exit because of storage boxes being in the way.  I have booked it in for Tuesday for a full replacement bespoke stainless steel system.  Its a lot of money but I am going to keep the van for a long time and I think its worth it.
> 
> It was interesting talking to different garages -  some tried to pull the wool over my eyes I think, but, having the advice from here allowed me to ask pertinent questions and at least *look* intelligent about van-type things !!
> 
> many thanks for all the suggestions and help.



It's so good to get an update on a thread, thanks Colette.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 4, 2016)

OH -   also...    the links provided by Mark61 on another thread  to the Mitsubishi delica owners forum have provided me with HUGE amounts of technical data about my van...   all sorts of model numbers and specifications that I never knew before...  So I am going to print them out for my local garage  so at least they have a few more clues when I present them with the next challenging  job !!!

I also ensured that the final tail piece of the exhaust does not stick out too far  -  my reversing skills...  although getting better ...   have meant a number of small dents in the rear end...  and I dont want to bash the new exhaust...


----------



## Grimola (Feb 4, 2016)

*Exhaust*

Infinity exhausts  (Infinity Exhausts - Exhaust Fitting, Custom Exhausts, Exhaust Modification - Bristol)   near Chipping Sodbury is about a mile or 2 from the bath junction of the M4.  






delicagirl said:


> hi guys...   I need your advice yet again please.......
> 
> I took the van in for a 'dangly exhaust' and hoped it would be just the bracket which had fallen off.   My local garage (who as I'm sure many here recall finally did me proud with the timing belt saga, and  have treated me like gold ever since),  found that it was not just the bracket, but the whole exhaust which needs replacement.  It has already been welded once and cannot now be re welded.  Despite several hours of research they cannot source the full system for a motor home and have tried many many places.   They have sourced exhausts for the same year  Mitsubishi van  but cannot get an exhaust for the camper which is slightly different.
> 
> ...


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 4, 2016)

Grimola said:


> Infinity exhausts  (Infinity Exhausts - Exhaust Fitting, Custom Exhausts, Exhaust Modification - Bristol)   near Chipping Sodbury is about a mile or 2 from the bath junction of the M4.



thanks grimola  -  they were indeed one of the firms I contacted..   but the logistics of my getting the van there and picking it up again were too complex...


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 4, 2016)

Would one of these not fit


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 4, 2016)

lol  Chris...     that would give a REALLY   throaty roar when I put my foot down....   :lol-061:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 4, 2016)

Don't you always   :cool1::banana:

Alf




delicagirl said:


> lol  Chris...     that would give a REALLY   throaty roar when I put my foot down....   :lol-061:


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 4, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> THANK YOU FOR THAT  lateral thinking idea David ....   its  an interesting thought..   I do i have 2  storage lockers which hang down on the underside of the van on one side -  but your idea is certainly worth discussing with whoever I employ to do the work.
> 
> First approximate quote this morning came back at   £555 maximum.....    a bit more than I had expected....
> 
> Another quote came in at £350-420    -   but  an additional  £300 if I have a catalytic converter - I am waiting for my garage to get back to me to tell me if it has  -   ouch !!






Can't you do without the cat?, regardless of it originally having one (may need cat delete on ECU)


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 5, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> Can't you do without the cat?, regardless of it originally having one (may need cat delete on ECU)




hello yeo ....   I don't know what your post means sorry.......


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 5, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> hello yeo ....   I don't know what your post means sorry.......



If your engine originally had a Catalyst converter (cat) fitted in the exhaust then there is a sensor back to the ECU in it that monitors emissions (Lambda Oxy sensor) this will put up a light on the dash (Engine Management light (EML) ) if not fitted in the new system. But it is possible to omit the cat(and sensor), saving a lot,  and then this need to be mapped out of the ECU so the fault light (EML) is not lit. 

Just ask the man  


You could probably use your original cat in the new system anyway if there is one:lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## frontslide (Feb 5, 2016)

Having the same problem with my Hiace. Will probably use these.

Powerflow - Custom Stainless Steel Exhausts - High Performance Sports Systems.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 5, 2016)

frontslide said:


> Having the same problem with my Hiace. Will probably use these.
> 
> Powerflow - Custom Stainless Steel Exhausts - High Performance Sports Systems.



that's who I am using in Yeovil...  its being done on Tuesday  so will come back and let folks know my experience.....    although is a franchise this business is owned by the guy who runs it....


----------



## frontslide (Feb 5, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> that's who I am using in Yeovil...  its being done on Tuesday  so will come back and let folks know my experience.....    although is a franchise this business is owned by the guy who runs it....



Yes looking forward to your opinion on quality of workmanship.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 5, 2016)

frontslide said:


> Yes looking forward to your opinion on *quality of workmanship*.



for £500  it had better be superb !!!!

I'm not paying till I  have been underneath it on the ramp and then listened to the engine on the street


----------



## Teutone (Feb 5, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> If your engine originally had a Catalyst converter (cat) fitted in the exhaust then there is a sensor back to the ECU in it that monitors emissions (Lambda Oxy sensor) this will put up a light on the dash (Engine Management light (EML) ) if not fitted in the new system. But it is possible to omit the cat(and sensor), saving a lot,  and then this need to be mapped out of the ECU so the fault light (EML) is not lit.
> 
> Just ask the man
> 
> ...



Depends. 
If there is only ONE oxygen sensor fitted it will be before the cat and won't cause a problem with the cat missing. Only if there is a second sensor AFTER the cat you will need to alter the ECU.

Beware, a missing CAT is a MOT failure.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 5, 2016)

As far as I am aware they dont look at a CAT on MOT for commercial vehicles with so many being stolen Fiat now do a exhaust piece to fit in place of a stolen CAT they are also available on line.

Alf





Teutone said:


> Depends.
> If there is only ONE oxygen sensor fitted it will be before the cat and won't cause a problem with the cat missing. Only if there is a second sensor AFTER the cat you will need to alter the ECU.
> 
> Beware, a missing CAT is a MOT failure.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 5, 2016)

Alf said:


> As far as I am aware they dont look at a CAT on MOT for commercial vehicles with so many being stolen Fiat now do a exhaust piece to fit in place of a stolen CAT they are also available on line.
> 
> Alf



Guess you take your chances.
 I wouldn't if in the position of delicagirl. Would be easy for me to take my Motorhome and quickly refit the cat if the MOT tester fails it but I guess for her it would be a massive headache.


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 9, 2016)

Out walking the dog this afternoon and I saw a shiny new exhaust on a Mitzabitsy just down the road from me :tongue:


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 9, 2016)

Alf is right when he say's they don't look at a CAT on MOT for commercial vehicles but on a campervan, [MOTed as a class 4 car] is a grey area. 

I think if your vehicle is originally fitted with a cat and you took it off and had an accident then the insurance gods would very much frown on you. They don't much excuse! They would say you should have told them that you had modified the vehicle.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 9, 2016)

Delicagirl isnt your van a JDM? what year is it?


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 9, 2016)

A missing cat is in a curry in Bradford


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2016)

frontslide said:


> Delicagirl isnt your van a JDM? what year is it?



I don't know what JDM  means ?   1993


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Alf is right when he say's they don't look at a CAT on MOT for commercial vehicles but on a campervan, [MOTed as a class 4 car] is a grey area.
> 
> I think if your vehicle is originally fitted with a cat and you took it off and had an accident then the insurance gods would very much frown on you. They don't much excuse! They would say you should have told them that you had modified the vehicle.




prior to my taking my van  for a new exhaust I found out that it had never had a cat    - many thanks guys  

I am picking it up tomorrow morning


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> Out walking the dog this afternoon and I saw a shiny new exhaust on a Mitzabitsy just down the road from me :tongue:





I will be there tomorrow about noon to pick it up  if you fancy saying hello  ...:wave:


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 9, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I will be there tomorrow about noon to pick it up  if you fancy saying hello  ...:wave:



Ah, I could of today but I'm off to Minehead tomorrow. Another time :wave:

As per your request, I guess, it's fitted with a turned down exhust end, to help stop soot on the rear, and is not proud of the rear end. 

Have a nice weekend in the Valley of the Rocks, there's goats hideing behind them there rocks, which make my dog jump, last time I was there :lol-053:


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2016)

yeoblade said:


> Ah, I could of today but I'm off to Minehead tomorrow. Another time :wave:
> 
> As per your request, I guess, it's fitted with a *turned down exhust end*, to help stop soot on the rear, and is not proud of the rear end.
> 
> Have a nice weekend in the Valley of the Rocks, there's goats hideing behind them there rocks, which make my dog jump, last time I was there :lol-053:




Yes it is  and because I 'erm '  occasionally reverse into things, they are going to recess my new exhaust's final turned-down-bit  by a few inches under the van  so that I don't prang  the new exhaust pipe as well as the fibre glass rear hab wall..... 

sorry you wont be around  ...,..   hopefully there will be another time then for a chat.....   enjoy minehead.....    hope you have a lovely time...


----------



## frontslide (Feb 9, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> I don't know what JDM  means ?   1993



Japanese domestic market. I was going to inform you of something but it doesn't matter now.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 9, 2016)

frontslide said:


> Japanese domestic market. I was going to inform you of something but it doesn't matter now.




you can't not tell me now !!!!     I'm intrigued    -  not to say  nosey !!!!   

My van was imported from japan in 2015 and all the engine and body work bits are beautifully labelled in Japanese and all the hab box switches are labelled in german. 

so every piece of info I get helps me....


----------



## frontslide (Feb 10, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> you can't not tell me now !!!!     I'm intrigued    -  not to say  nosey !!!!
> 
> My van was imported from japan in 2015 and all the engine and body work bits are beautifully labelled in Japanese and all the hab box switches are labelled in german.
> 
> so every piece of info I get helps me....



It was just about catalytic converter mot's and imports but your van is obviously ok anyway.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 10, 2016)

hi everyone....   I collected the van today with its brand new shiny exhaust system, with tucked in end tail pipe so I don't bash it when reversing....  (hopefully)  I had a good look underneath it and it has been beautifully installed, and when the engine is on it runs quietly,  and it  is firmly bracketed in place with several brackets along its length... so I am  well chuffed.    it cost £500 including VAT  and a lift to and from the railway station if you want it.  

Their engineer did talk to me about my engine oil cooling "radiator type box" at the front of the van which hangs down quite a long way under the front of the cab  and which I have dented due to driving into a grassy bank....

My own garage, Evercreech, and Performance 3000 in Yeovil, both tell me that I will b*gger the engine if I do that again...   I know they are right.

so...   I was thinking about a bash plate....  but    this guy said  he wondered if he could take the oil coolant box (I called it a radiator because it looks like a radiator and is placed immediately behind vents for the air to get at it) )  and put it back where it was supposed to be,  i.e.  much higher up and back in a bit.     He wondered if someone had installed Air conditioning  (I think the van has it but it does not work)  and so had to move the oil coolant box to get the a/c motor in  (I think the a/c unit is somewhere above the front wheel arch.)

he suggested I go and look at a delica or old shogun if I can find one and see what that looks like....   

I wonder what all your wise thoughts are on whether is going to be an easy job to move  it up and back or whether a protective bash plate might be a better suggestion but it would have to be bespoke designed to fit my van.....


----------



## Teutone (Feb 10, 2016)

A bash or skid plate may restrict the airflow to the oilcooler. I would rather move it if the pipes are long enough and flexible.
If A/C was fitted and you don't want it and it's taken the space from the oil cooler I would take it out and refit the oil cooler in its original place.
But all a matter of funds. A few hours of labour will cost and if they run into problems like missing brackets etc you regret touching it in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Col  I think myself   I would prefer the Bash / Skid plate leaving the oil cooler where it is now. Unless it is hanging down too far is there anything else underneath that hangs so low.

Alf


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 10, 2016)

If your a/c is not working and you don't need it to then putting it back to standard should not be that difficult to achieve. You may need new brackets/pipes/ drive belt but the oil cooler will probably be the one they moved. Couple of hours job?


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 10, 2016)

collette, you might be able to get a crash bar made up that fits just in front and below so you still get the air flow but you have to do something really silly to damage the cooler, i would look in a motorsport magazine these will give you a contact for a bespoke unit that might be cheaper than moving the cooler. Andy


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 10, 2016)

Alf said:


> Hi Col  I think myself   I would prefer the Bash / Skid plate leaving the oil cooler where it is now. Unless it is hanging down too far is there anything else underneath that hangs so low.
> 
> Alf



Hi alf  -     the oil cooler is the lowest thing under the van so is very vulnerable to hidden rocks when I go off road


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Collette, 

 Address:
 Rally Weld
 Polo Grounds Industrial Estate 
 New Inn Pontypool
 Torfaen
 Wales
 NP4 0TW

Telephone:
 01495 769778 
Give these people a try they are south east wales near you and made me some bits when i used to rally ford sierras, a long time ago. i think i used to deal with glyn but that might be my memory thats wrong.


    andy


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2016)

I would certainly look into the costs of putting it back to it's original position, especially if you are not interested in having AC. 

While you may be able to protect the cooler with a bash plate, you really don't want the rad that low on any vehicle that goes off road, even on just muddy tracks, it will get blocked in no time. A bash plate will collect mud on it too.  Rads are hard enough to get mud out of at the best of times, be even harder behind a bash plate. Besides, if you try hard enough, I'm sure you could dent the bash plate, in turn damaging the rad anyway. I've only seen straight bash plates on vehicles that don't off road.


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi, 

Glad the exhaust saga is over, albeit lightens the bank balance.

In respectof the oil cooler and air conditioning. a couple of things to perhaps consider.

If you fit a bash plate is it not possible for a cooling fan to be attached to it ? I am pretty sure be quite an easy job, 

Re aircon they normally run off the crankshaft alternator up rated also. they "soak about 7 bhp from the engine when working (compressor working not necessarily it workingin the sense the refrigeration gas may just want changing typical cost £45.

Air con can be useful not a cheap retrofit as a rule, and adds a bit of attraction should you ever decide to sell.

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 10, 2016)

In that case it would be wise to move it.  ....... Unless you are considering getting the A/C working at sometime.

Alf




delicagirl said:


> Hi alf  -     the oil cooler is the lowest thing under the van so is very vulnerable to hidden rocks when I go off road


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 10, 2016)

It will probably be the auto gearbox cooling radiator is it angled at 45 degree?  I am sure the Pajero is in the same place.I had to fit an extra one to my hilux surf as it used to overheat (gearbox not engine)when towing up hill


----------



## carol (Feb 10, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> A missing cat is in a curry in Bradford



Oi, less of that! Those jokes are old hat now anyway...


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 10, 2016)

carol said:


> Oi, less of that! Those jokes are old hat now anyway...



They make hats out of cats???????


----------



## davengf (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that Chris356 is correct about it being the auto gearbox cooling radiator - is it on the drivers just in front of the step with 2 small hoses going to it? - if it is - it should have a grill/bashplate already fitted to it.

Just to be sure - what delica is your camper based on? 

I am assuming it is a L300 - the engine is under the front seats. probably 2.5l turbo diesel with switchable 2wd/4wd (2 gear levers in the proper place)

Air conditioning comes fitted as standard on L300s and is horribly complicated - my advice is - Dont let anybody muck about with it unless they know about these vehicles!

Possibly the AC needs regassing but no point in doing it if the pump clutch isn't engaging - you can check by pressing the AC button while the engine is running, you should get a slight drop in revs. In theory the AC pump only draws power from the engine if it's on so don't worry about it 

When I asked SVS about regassing the AC on my delica, they checked the pump clutch first, found it was seized and advised me not to bother. Saved me some money - bless em


Let me know if any of this made sense, just in case I'm more confused than normal.


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2016)

davengf said:


> I'm pretty sure that Chris356 is correct about it being the auto gearbox cooling radiator - is it on the drivers just in front of the step with 2 small hoses going to it? - if it is - it should have a grill/bashplate already fitted to it.
> 
> Just to be sure - what delica is your camper based on?
> 
> ...


 you have expanded on my answer, the drop in revs is the 7 bhp soak in real terms. If the pump clutch is knackered you will know, steady as you og down the road engage the a/c you will feel the vehicle lose power( in most cases) that tells you pump is engaging ...as for regassing a piece of cake to anyone who is half competent ... I would use an aircon engineer rather than a garage ..why ? garages use an automated process, the operative often unaware of what should happen and when ...If I were doing the job ..system evacuated of gas, pressure tested for leaks, re vacced to create a vacuum and recharged with the appropriate gas by weight probably R134A  nothing at all complicated about that part at all. 

Channa


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 10, 2016)

channa said:


> you have expanded on my answer, the drop in revs is the 7 bhp soak in real terms. If the pump clutch is knackered you will know, steady as you og down the road engage the a/c you will feel the vehicle lose power( in most cases) that tells you pump is engaging ...as for regassing a piece of cake to anyone who is half competent ... I would use an aircon engineer rather than a garage ..why ? garages use an automated process, the operative often unaware of what should happen and when ...If I were doing the job ..system evacuated of gas, pressure tested for leaks, re vacced to create a vacuum and recharged with the appropriate gas by weight probably R134A  nothing at all complicated about that part at all.
> 
> Channa



Good post. the problem they will have is. on this model, knowing how much gas and oil to charge the system with?


----------



## davengf (Feb 10, 2016)

Interesting comments. Channa

You are obviously knowledgeable about Air con - Most people and garages aren't and therefore shouldn't touch it - which was my point.

There was talk on this thread about removing the A/C - personal opinion but couldn't see the point for the reasons that you & I seem to agree on.

I accept what you say about it being a straightforward job for an experienced A/C engineer but there is no point in regassing the AC if the pump or clutch is faulty which does happen a lot on L300 Delicas. These are old/rare vehicles and parts can be expensive and/or very difficult to get hold of. 

The only reason I used SVS when I had my Delica was because they are experienced with these vehicles and know their (many!) quirks which is why I recommended them to Delicagirl regarding the exhaust earlier in this thread. They are also knowledgeable about A/C.



DaveN


----------



## runnach (Feb 10, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Good post. the problem they will have is. on this model, knowing how much gas and oil to charge the system with?


 normally printed on the a/c compressor refrigerant and quantity ..the compressor normally hermatically sealed so realistically not a worry...if the info is lacking yes a potential headache over charge a chance of slugging and hydro locking the pump, undercharge and bugger doesnt work efficiently ...Odds are a delicia A/c system the amount of charge will be universal I would work on that figure. No gurantee bu tsurprised if i were wrong 

Channa


----------



## Teutone (Feb 11, 2016)

channa said:


> normally printed on the a/c compressor refrigerant and quantity ..the compressor normally hermatically sealed so realistically not a worry...if the info is lacking yes a potential headache over charge a chance of slugging and hydro locking the pump, undercharge and bugger doesnt work efficiently ...Odds are a delicia A/c system the amount of charge will be universal I would work on that figure. No gurantee bu tsurprised if i were wrong
> 
> Channa



what a lot of people with A/C's don't realise is the "use it or loose it" part. Even in winter month you must run your aircon for at least once a month to make sure that the system is lubricated and keeps the seals intact. There is also oil in the refrigerant and that must circulate through the system to keep the seals moist.

Channa, I was under the impression that when there is not enough pressure in the system (say no refrigerant), the compressor won't engage?


----------



## dane (Feb 11, 2016)

I've taken a guess at what Delicia chassis you have (Delicia truck chassis?), so if I'm wrong you can go up a couple of levels and pick the right one.  Anyway, here is the diagram and list of part numbers of the original parts that make up the oil cooler and associated pipework.  May be of some use if you want to revert back to standard.  

MITSUBISHI DELICA TRUCK 04.1986-03.1994 (JAPAN) 2500DIE/4WD (TRUCK)<87M-> [L039G] DX (CAB & CHASSIS/W-TIRE), 5FM/T [YHND] LUBRICATION: 130. OIL COOLER TUBE

Some weeks I practically live in the VW section of that site


----------



## sparrks (Feb 11, 2016)

davengf said:


> I'm pretty sure that Chris356 is correct about it being the auto gearbox cooling radiator - is it on the drivers just in front of the step with 2 small hoses going to it? - if it is - it should have a grill/bashplate already fitted to it.
> 
> Just to be sure - what delica is your camper based on?
> 
> ...



Not so sure that this is applicable to modern diesel engines, both my current and previous vans had AC and there was no drop in engine speed/note whilst switching the AC on, I'm wondering if it is due to the high torque of these engines, this also makes me question the widely banded figure of 10% of engine power in use and to drive with the window open and AC off. 
My van is 130ps and the 7 bhp Channa mentioned would mean that the figure would be 5% or a bit less (one being PS the bhp).
My car which is petrol has a very noticeable drop in engine revs when engaging the AC but is quickly compensated for by the ECU. Both vans and car were of course on tick-over.


----------



## frontslide (Feb 11, 2016)

As its a jdm the aircon is standard so i would suggest looking at the delicia forums and try to find out what has been added/altered


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Colette.

There may be a label stuck on the underside of the bonnet which specifies the gas. I think [but cannot 100% guarantee] from, a very old, memory it’s (R134A) and the quantity is 1.25 kilos.  I have very really seen one on the pump. If the pump is working okay there may be a leak somewhere in a pipe, joint or the condenser?

There is a scrap yard on Ebay that has many parts that may be useful for you.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Internetsc..._i.html?_fsub=4330306017&rt=nc&_pgn=1&_ipg=48

One of my fitters had a Delica camper.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2016)

hi everyone - many many thanks for all your suggestions, links, parts merchants and the wonderful advice I get. 
I am off in the van tomorrow morning for a week  (I was getting withdrawal symptoms as have only have a few days out since October !!) and will do some re reading of all the helpful info here and  thinking and researching on the issues you have raised re the cooler box and the air conditioning.

My van is a L300 with a 500 habi unit on it. the cooler unit I refer to is  right slap bang in the middle of the front of the van, looks like a mini radiator with those baffly things across it. and just under the bumper hanging down.

I had a conversation with my local garage this morning and he tells me that the A/c is deffo not working    (do I want it working ?  I need to think about that with regard to my travel plans in the future)   and that there is simply no space to move the coolant box any higher up and to take it  inside the lower engine compartment to prevent further damage.    He did say that once he started taking the coolant to pieces, to move it,  it could run and run as a highly expensive job -  so   a lot to think about.    

Would taller tyres work ?  or is that a daft idea ? 

The clip below is the only other vehicle exactly like mine that I have been in       (except he has taken the rear end up and angled it backwards and I think he put  taller tyres on the front, and added "expedition" stuff like a winch etc)    -   towards the end of the film there are clear views of his front end and the 45 degree angled  bright red bash plate he has put in front of presumably his cooler box   -  but its difficult to see   -   but it does look as if its not got holes in it for air to ventilate through to keep the oil cool - surely that's not a good thing ... ......    but  its a van that goes everywhere...... 

Mitsubishi Delica L300 4x4 Expedition Campervan Bugout Motorhome Monster Truck - YouTube       so another conundrum for me when I get back


----------



## davengf (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice looking van!!

I just had the standard L300 4X4 mpv. Modified it slightly but left it as a pretty standard vehicle.  
Had it for 5.5 years & had a huge amount of fun in it. Toured Wales, England, Scotland & the Inner & Outer Hebrides in it. Never had to worry about getting stuck so wildcamped in some spectacular locations.

Great vehicle if you ignore the diesel bill!

Sadly blew head gasket just before Christmas and would have needed a full engine rebuild. So it had to go. 
I was very tempted to spend the money getting it sorted but just too much work needed to get the whole vehicle up to a decent standard and justify the expense. 
Sold it to a friend who had one which had a decent engine but horrible gearbox & bodywork worse than mine (van not me personally!) Massive job! Still waiting to hear how he got on. 

The Bash plate shown in the video looks like an ideal solution for you and shouldnt be that expensive to make & fit. think you are right about adding some ventilation holes though.

Good luck in your travels.

:have fun:

D


----------



## davengf (Feb 11, 2016)

Wildcamp on the Isle of Mull.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2016)

davengf said:


> Nice looking van!!
> 
> I just had the standard L300 4X4 mpv. Modified it slightly but left it as a pretty standard vehicle.
> Had it for 5.5 years & had a huge amount of fun in it. Toured Wales, England, Scotland & the Inner & Outer Hebrides in it. Never had to worry about getting stuck so *wildcamped in some spectacular locations.*
> ...



I also camp out in the wilderness in some very isolated places... I don't stay on camp sites at all - except for the odd laundry stop on long trips...    I have a solar panel, 3 leisure batteries, and full bathroom facilities, gas fire, fridge, 2 ring hob, GASIT system in place,  I sleep over the cab so have a nice big table in the lounge and I love my van....     Shame you had to get rid of yours -  what have you got now ?

I have put a few pictures of my van on my profile


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Hi Colette.
> 
> There may be a label stuck on the underside of the bonnet which specifies the gas. I think [but cannot 100% guarantee] from, a very old, memory it’s (R134A) and the quantity is 1.25 kilos.  I have very really seen one on the pump. If the pump is working okay there may be a leak somewhere in a pipe, joint or the condenser?
> 
> ...



It is R134a refrigerent PA68 oil and the quantitiy on a l300 is 1250 g on a vehicle with rear aircon ...slightly less 750  on a cab only system.

To add a spanner in the works, I would think VERY carefully re the best repair, 

R134 A is being phased out due to its Global Warming potential the gas replacing is HFO-1234yf. I tis not as corrosive as R134A and more efficient. From next year ALL manufacturers on new vehicles will be using HFO-1234yf some already are doing and have done last couple of years.

The issue is if only the seals need replacing (oily deposits the tell tale sign) I would stick with r134 if the compressor is buggered, I would be tempted to find one that is compatible wiht the new gas. it isnt a case of vaccing the old system and replacing the gas. R134a will be about for a few years yet, but the price will rocket so top ups become expensive. There is talk that r134a because of the GWP and to persuade people to comply with the new gas it will attract a taxation. to an extent the industry as aready seen this as other gasses as they have been phased out 

Channa


----------



## davengf (Feb 11, 2016)

On the hunt for another van but a lot of very expensive dross out there. Once you have found something that you can take anywhere, it's hard to look at an ordinary camper without thinking - 'Wouldnt want to take that up a mountain track!' I'm sure you understand what I mean - Ruined for life now 


Do like your van though, not seen one of those before. Did you import it yourself or buy it in this country?

I'm driving around in a battered V70 Volvo at the moment. I'm planning on going up to the Hebrides this year so if I cant find another van, I'm taking the Volvo and assorted tents, tarps & a hammock - Going to be interesting but fun!!


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2016)

Teutone said:


> what a lot of people with A/C's don't realise is the "use it or loose it" part. Even in winter month you must run your aircon for at least once a month to make sure that the system is lubricated and keeps the seals intact. There is also oil in the refrigerant and that must circulate through the system to keep the seals moist.
> 
> Channa, I was under the impression that when there is not enough pressure in the system (say no refrigerant), the compressor won't engage?



Excellent advise and yes often overlooked.

Vehicles are the unusual relatives in the A/C world in the context they use  fluoroelastomer materials for the seals. The oils added in effect perish the seals over time far from protect them. A lot of the oils are hygroscopic too and attract moisture last thing you want in a aircon system. oils often collect in the evaporator over time which causes performance issues and can lead to a replacement required. The main purpose of the oil is to keep things sweet with the compressor.

90 percent of systems at the moment use r134a refrigerant which replaced r12 circa early 90,s , the oil molecularly (is that a word) attach to the refrigerant and one reason why r134a is being phased out and replaced.

A compressor can work with little refrigerant it doesnt cool and indicates a re charge normally. how it engages and disengages is one for the mechanic boys 

Channa


----------

